# Have you seen the Emperor Butterfly/ other rares?



## amemome (Nov 22, 2017)

I've dowloaded this game yesterday (yay for the US release!) and grinded up to level 20...

No sign of the Emperor Butterfly, Koi, or Tuna in my camp.


Has anyone seen them in-game yet? They're not time-sensitive, right?


----------



## Chicha (Nov 22, 2017)

I just caught an emperor butterfly today! This is my second day of playing. I’m sure you’ll run into them eventually. 

I have yet to find the tuna and koi but soon hopefully.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 22, 2017)

I've seen and caught a horned dynastid. I think the red snapper is supposed to be rare too and I caught one. I still haven't seen the ones you've listed, either. I also saw someone with a Puffer fish in their Market Box.

By "time-sensitive" do you mean if they show up at different times of day and seasons like in ACNL? I don't think so but staying in one area too long makes the number of fish and bugs that spawn decrease for a while.


----------



## amemome (Nov 22, 2017)

Chicha said:


> I just caught an emperor butterfly today! This is my second day of playing. I’m sure you’ll run into them eventually.
> 
> I have yet to find the tuna and koi but soon hopefully.



Thanks! I've caught everything but the tuna/koi/emperor butterfly so on goes the hunt 



Oo .... oO said:


> I've seen and caught a horned dynastid. I think the red snapper is supposed to be rare too and I caught one. I still haven't seen the ones you've listed, either. I also saw someone with a Puffer fish in their Market Box.
> 
> By "time-sensitive" do you mean if they show up at different times of day and seasons like in ACNL? I don't think so but staying in one area too long makes the number of fish and bugs that spawn decrease for a while.




Yeah, I meant if they showed up at different times. I've been moving to different areas after each "pass through" to hopefully reset the spawns but no luck getting some of those rares :/


----------



## arbra (Nov 22, 2017)

I am on day 2, and just caught a Tuna!!!  I have caught about 7 of the red snapper, even though it is supposed to be rare.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 22, 2017)

I've caught four tuna, two koi and a single emperor butterfly.

No villager has asked for any of them yet.


----------



## Voldecourt (Nov 22, 2017)

Just ran into two emperor butterfly, one right after the other. The first I was too slow on the tap and the second I didn't see before I ran into it :_:. Bad luck aside they don't seem to be time sensitive.


----------



## Faedrah (Nov 22, 2017)

I've got the tuna and koi, both spawned at night for me. Haven't seen the emperor yet!


----------



## Darumy (Nov 22, 2017)

Spoiler: glug












koi real. I'm guessing these are moooostly just for selling considering it nets 4k base, haha.


----------



## seliph (Nov 22, 2017)

The only rare thing I've gotten so far is a football fish smh


----------



## nammie (Nov 22, 2017)

yea I've caught an emperor butterfly, couple red snappers (they dont seem that rare tbh lol) and 2 miyama stags. I caught some "rare" river fish too (black bass or something??), but I haven't seen anything rarer... granted I only started playing last night lol


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 22, 2017)

Well, there?s different tiers of rarity I guess. There?s the coming ones like the tiger butterfly and stuff like that, then there?s the semi rare ones like Red Snapper, Horned Dynastid, and the Black Bass. All of the really rare ones I?ve caught at least one of so far, I?ll picture them below:



Spoiler: All rare fish


----------



## Bunnilla (Nov 22, 2017)

I caught a koi


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 22, 2017)

I caught a tuna today, it's pretty rare I guess.


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 22, 2017)

I caught a tuna today. I haven't seen any of the other rare bugs or fish so far. I hope I won't need that tuna later on because I sold mine...


----------



## Bcat (Nov 22, 2017)

i haven't seen an emperor yet. I've caught some stag beetles and some rare fish though


----------



## Sweetened Poison (Nov 23, 2017)

I just caught a football fish :O I'm hoping for some of the other rare bugs/fish, too ^^


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 23, 2017)

I've caught a tuna, a couple red snappers and horned dynastids, and apparently a black bass is rare? I'm on day 2 as well.


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 23, 2017)

Pretty sure I have but you never know...


----------



## Megan. (Nov 23, 2017)

I?ve caught everything but the emperor butterfly.


----------



## Scully (Nov 23, 2017)

blow fish, snapper, rainbow trout, beetles, black bass.. but no emperor butterfly  the blow fish was pretty cool though tbh


----------



## amemome (Nov 23, 2017)

It's my day three of playing and still no sign of koi or tuna... 

does anyone know what the sizes of the shadows are?


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 23, 2017)

Ugh... I walked right into an emperor butterfly and lost it.  Then I tried to catch another one and missed - ack.  Are they a little tricky timing wise??  I have no trouble catching the other bugs.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2017)

I have seen and caught most of the rare bugs and fish. I'm missing the emperor butterfly, which I did see once, however, my phone lagged at an unfortunate time and I wasn't able to catch it. The only other rare bug I haven't seen at all would be the jewel beetle.



amemome said:


> does anyone know what the sizes of the shadows are?


Largest size. Larger than the olive flounder. You'll know it once you see it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2017)

I've got the Tuna once or twice I think but not the others.. They'll show up soon enough I think/hope but ye.. gl!


----------



## Prisma (Nov 23, 2017)

I caught an emporer butterfly & a blowfish so far


----------

